# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Grand Theft Auto IV - Final Mod (2011)

## wezzy21

*Жанр*: Action TPS
*Разработчик:* Rockstar North
*Издательство:* Rockstar Games (1С - РФ)
*Тип релиза:* RePack
*Лекарство:* не требуется
*Язык интерфейса:* русский (текст) и английский
Размер: 13,3 Гб

Вы давно хотели поиграть в улучшенную GTA IV с новыми машинами и интересными модами? Тогда хочу представить Вам финальную версию полностью изменённой Grand Theft Auto IV. Теперь ничего не нужно устанавливать самому, всё сделали за Вас! Заменено 85% текстур и добавлено свыше 250 модов, среди которых глобальные "RealizmIV" и "Better City Textures". Так же ко всему этому добавлены скриптовые модификации: выбор любой машины, графический спидометр, использование азота, неон, телепортации, регулировка погоды и времени. Теперь Вы сможете использовать парашут, ранее доступный только в TBoGT. Игра работает стабильно, без вылетов, а с сюжетным прохождением у Вас не возникнет никаких проблем.
*
Особенности Final Mod:*
*- По городу больше не ездят одинаковые машины*
- Заменены практически все текстуры на более качественные и реалистичные
- Заменены все транспортные средства игрового мира
- Огромное количество модификации, улучшающие игровой процесс
- Оружие из The Ballad of Gay Tony
- Работающий парашют из The Ballad of Gay Tony

*Особенности RePack`a:*
- Ничего не вырезано
- Медиа-контент не перекодирован
- Установлен мод Final Mod + Обновление от 14 февраля 2011
- Игра пропатчена до 1.0.4.0 версии
- Время установки: ~35-45 мин
*
Рекомендуемые системные требования:*
- Операционная система: Windows XP (Service Pack 3), Vista (Service Pack 1), 7
- Процессор: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4 ГГц или AMD Phenom X3 2.2 ГГц
- ОЗУ: 2 Гб
- Видеокарта: GeForce 8800 или ATI Radeon 3870 c 512 Мб
- Звуковое устройство, совместимое с DirectX 9.0с
- Свободного места на HDD: 15 Гб
*
Использование модификаций в игре:*
1. Управление парашютом: Z (включить/отключить мод), Пробел (раскрыть/сбросить парашют), F5/F6 (меньше/больше скорости), W/A/s/D - управление
2. Клавиша F3: вызов меню помошника, для полного изменения игрового процесса (изменить интерфейс, выбрать оружие, персонажа и т.д.)
3. Использование горячих клавиш: Alt+Q E A D F G H Z X C V B N M (для вызова машины в игре), Insert/Delete (сбросить/добавить уровень разыскиваемости)

На рабочем столе, после установки появиться ярлык GTAIV.EXE для запуска игры, и CarSpawner for GTA IV.exe (Лучше исспользовать вшитый в игру) для вызова особенной машины в игре. В игре с помощью клавиши F3 вызываете меню помошника. В нем вы можете менять полностью интерфейс игры, в частности оружие, вызов машины, пометь модель игрока, сделать машину невидимой, сделать машину не разбиваемой. Помимо этого есть много горячих клавиш - "Alt+Q E A D F G H Z X C V B N M " - это для вызова машины в игре. "Insert" - сбросить ментовские звезды, Delete - добавить уровень разыскиваемости По сути вся клавиатура становиться панелью управления игрового мира GTA IV. Самый главный плюс сборки, , как ранее, выбор машин значительно расширился

*Установка:*
1. Смонтировать образ в программу эмулятор (Alcohol 120% или Daemon Tools)
2. Установить
3. Приятной игры!

*Внимание!* Те, кто играл с патчем ниже 1.0.4.0, игру придётся начать сначала. Но поверьте, это того стоит!

Скриншоты транспорта*Скрытый текст*


*[Letitbit]* - скачать
*[Vip-file]* - скачать
*[Shareflare]* - скачать
*[DepositFiles]* - 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

----------


## Lopaw

Хороший мод

----------

